# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Colaboração na realização de evento

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Para começarmos a organizar o nosso proximo evento de aniversário com algum tempo, vamos começar por questionar os membros sobre a sua possivel disponibilidade de ajuda em todo o processo organizativo.

Para que não caiba sempre aos mesmos e para uma distribuição de funções, precisava de saber quem está disponivel a ajudar a organizar este evento.

Para já o evento esta previsto para 9 de Setembro, mas temos de ainda pensar exactamente no local onde se irá realizar e fazer todos os contactos no sentido de termos disponivel um auditório onde realizar o evento.

Para já. Ou num hotel, ou no Aquario Vasco da Gama, ou no Oceanário. qualquer destas hipóteses poderá ser viável.

Informo ainda que ja temo 106 para financiar o evento, por isso como devem imaginar os custos organizativos têm de ser ponderados, para podermos ainda comer uma sopa com os 106

O companheiro Eric Bornemam, apenas aguarda nossa confirmação. O anthony Calfo, ainda estou em conversações com ele. a qualquer momento darei noticias.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Boas amigo Juca.
Podes contar comigo para ajudar na realização do proximo evento "visita guiada ao Oceanario ,almoço ,debates ,etc... 
Como eu já fui cozinheiro durante 5 anos posso ficar com parte dos comes e bebes ou outra coisa.
Pois se isto tudo for aqui em Lisboa se for mais para norte para mim já não dá por morar na margem sul.

-Até que emfim já vou almoçar outra vez. :Palmas:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## João Castelo

Julio,

Confirmo minha total disponibilidade.Ajudo no que for preciso.

Boa. :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Olá companheiros
> 
> Informo ainda que ja temo 106 para financiar o evento, por isso como devem imaginar os custos organizativos têm de ser ponderados, para podermos ainda comer uma sopa com os 106


Juca, já pensas-te em patrocinios para o evento, nomeadamente todos os logistas?

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Júlio,

Se fizeres o evento para os lados de Lisboa podes contar comigo para o que precisares.

Não sei em que é que poderei ajudar, mas fica a minha disponibilidade.

Penso talvez que depois de teres a ideia do que fazer e onde fazer se consiga delinear as tarefas necessárias para que se possa ver o que cada um pode fazer.

De qualquer maneira tens os meus contactos no perfil. Tás mais do que à vontade para os usar.

Grande abraço,

R(\/)G

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Podes contar com a minha ajuda.

Abraço

----------


## António Paes

Podes contar com a minha ajuda no que puder/souber.

António Paes

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- Podes contar com aminha disponibilidade, visto ter alguma experiência na realização de eventos.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Juca,

Podes contar comigo sempre que seja possivel!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Informo ainda que ja temo 106€ para financiar o evento, por isso como devem imaginar os custos organizativos têm de ser ponderados, para podermos ainda comer uma sopa com os 106€


Bem Juca isso é que tem sido donativos com fartura. O pessoal gosta de mandar bocas e queixar-se de que ninguem faz nada ou que faz mal , mas quando é para se "chegar à frente" e contribuir....ráspias.





> Juca, já pensas-te em patrocinios para o evento, nomeadamente todos os logistas?


O quê ?Os logistas? Vamos ter que pedir a ajuda a esses " aldrabões gananciosos"? :Admirado:   :yb665:   :yb624:  
Temos é que inundar de E-mails os gajos das lojas on-line da Alemanha a pedir patrocinios. 
Desculpem , não resisti mais uma vez a não ser politicamente correcto. Para querer é preciso poder.
Meus amigos temos que ser coerentes . Está na altura de contribuir para ajudar o Juca ( não pode ser sempre ele! ) a fazer um evento memorável. Para isso é preciso fazer donativos ao RF ( sim , é preciso contribuir com umas massas ; 5 ou 10 euros custa muito menos que um livro e por muito mais informação e entretenimento ) e também ajudar na organização do evento.

Cump.
Rui Ferreira de Almeida

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Aqui está o dedo na ferida...
Temos tempo para organizar uma coisa a sério. Mas só boa vontade..não chega.

Temos 3 meses para preparar isto e para começar a angariar fundos para uma coisa a sério. 
Podemos começar com a ideia da contribuição mínima de 5 e quem puder contribuir com mais (onde me incluo) que o faça.

----------


## João Castelo

De facto parece-me ser a hora de nos unirmos com a finalidade de evoluirmos no nosso sonho.

Isto dos aquarios não é o nosso sonho ? Não é isto que nos ocupa grande parte do tempo que temos livre diáriamente ?

Não sentimos falta deste forum quando nos ausentamos ?

O que é isso, então ?

Se é um sonho e se surge a possibilidade em construirmos algo maior , não nos dá satisfação ajudar nessa construção ?

Eu não aceitava que algo fosse construido à minha volta , que eu tivesse a possibilidade em ter colaborado e não tivesse aproveitado essa oportunidade.

Como um dos membros mais recentes deste fórum gostaria de reforçar que para uma realização em grande será necessario a ajuda de todos os membros, quer no aspecto pecuniario quer no aspecto de organização/ logistica.

Um pouco a cada um não custa nada e ajuda muito.

Inclusivamente , poderia ser feita uma campanha de donativos a ocorrer em periodo devidamente estabelecido . 

Note-se , que é apenas uma opinião, a decisão s/ qualquer iniciativa é sempre com base na decisão desta Administração.

Desculpem-me este " falar com o coração na boca " mas não sei ser de outra maneira e não suporto ficar parado.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Juca podes contar comigo no que for possivel.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Meus Caros,

Sozinho o Juca não vai conseguir fazer nada! Acho que chega de palmadinhas nas costas a dizer "podes contar com a minha ajuda", "dispõe de mim para o que precisares"...

O que é preciso é pessoas empreendedoras que acreditem que algo pode ser feito. Não basta ter ideias, é preciso implementá-las - ajudar a torná-las possíveis.

Se me é permitido ajudar, então aqui vão os meus 2 cêntimos...

Para que se consiga fazer algo de memorável é preciso que primeiro seja pensado o que de facto se quer fazer, em que moldes e com quem! Assim, acho que a primeira coisa a ter em conta é pensarem se querem ter palestras, workshops, visitas, ou outras actividades? Depois destas definidas, importa definir como as implementar, quanto custa, e como se vai lá chegar (não será concerteza com 106 euros!!!). Com isto, quero dizer que não basta que a conta do Reeffórum tenha em meados de Agosto 10000 euros! Com 10000 euros, mas sem ideias e pessoas para as implementarem nada acontece! 

Podem achar que 10000 euros é muito dinheiro e que eu estou a ser exagerado! Pois bem, enganem-se! Posso dizer-Vos que para conseguir trazer a Portugal o Amano e o Nilsen e fazer o Evento do 2º Aniversário do Fórum de Aquariofilia, foram precisos cerca de 15000 euros. Uma coisa é certa... foi possível arranjar esse dinheiro, depois de muito bem definido o que queriamos fazer, com quem e onde!

Ficam as minhas dicas. Estou ao dispor se acharem que posso contribuir para o engrandecimento da aquariofilia em Portugal. 

Um abraço a todos,
Diogo

PS - Juca - tiveste alguma novidade da IAM-Iber Encontros de Aquariofilia Marinha?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo




> Juca - tiveste alguma novidade da IAM-Iber Encontros de Aquariofilia Marinha?


Como por certo tambem concordarás, não posso aliar-me a promoção de um evento exclusivamente promovido em Espanha. Foi a minha posição.

Aguardo nova resposta dos "hermanos", mas como estas coisas da primeira vez, sabem sempre bem, não vai ser fácil demove-los tão cedo.

Posso informar tambem em primeira mão, que já falei com o Eric Borneman e já tenho tudo tratado com ele (para já só com ele). Se não reunir apoios trago-o sozinho a Coimbra para comentar o meu aquario e vamos dar uma volta pelo país os 4 (ele vai trazer a esposa para fazer companhia a minha) :HaEbouriffe:  

Não tenho nada oficializado no forum, porque não gosto de me comprometer e depois de falhar. Uma coisa é certa, já tenho a confirmação da parte dele que estará por cá dia 9 de Setembro (talvez uns dias antes, para darmos uma volta, mas essa data fica secreta - para já).

Ele aguarda os temas que lhe irei propor para ele organizar a palestra.

Todo o custo da viagem e estadia já lhe foi por mim proprio assegurado. 

Eu pago para o ouvir. Se arranjar 20 ou 30 membros dispostos ao mesmo, será mais fácil.

Todas as iniciativas (Cartão REEFFORUM, Donativos, Publicidade, etc...) serão para ajudar a patrocinar a vinda dele ou outros (que tambem já iniciei contactos) mas que tenho as minhas limitações, e não me irei compromenter pessoalmente como fiz com o Eric, se os membros apenas aplaudirem. Por mais palmas que batamos todos por cá eles não ouvem nada do outro lado.

Tenho a listagem dos Membros aderentes, tenho a listagem dos donativos, tenho vários contactos de algumas (ainda poucas) lojas que manifestaram interesse em apoiar.

Não me irei esquecer desses membros.

Na pior das hiposteses ainda fazemos uma bom encontro num local mais reservado apenas para os verdadeiros interessados.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Júlio,

Não acharias preferível criar uma conta autónoma para o evento ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

João

A conta em questão foi aberta por mim. Não tem movimentos de levantamento algum. Apenas depositos.

Como sabes eu tenho (com muito gosto) suportado todas as despesas inerentes ao forum e não me queixo por isso.

Os depositos venham eles de que fonte vierem, entram todos nessa conta para suportar um possivel evento que venha a ser organizado.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ok, é (praticamente) uma conta específica.
É que acredito que houvesse alguma dúvida sobre como contribuir para o evento. Agora fica perfeitamente esclarecida.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Já agora

Aqui fica o ultimo email trocado com Eric




> Hello again Julio: 
> 
> 
> It sounds like a great plan. I will probably plan to come a few days earlier to enjoy a few days with my wife and I'll keep an eye out for low airfare for myself. You can just reimburse me when we see each other. Is there any topic in particular that your group would like to hear about? No hurry - we have plenty of time.
> 
> 
> Greatly looking forward to visiting Portugal
> 
> 
> ...


Falta so mesmo enviar-lhe as questões que queremos que ele aborde na palestra.

A alimentação dos corais
Projecto catalaphyllia

São apenas algumas das ideias já definidas.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Posso informar tambem em primeira mão, que já falei com o Eric Borneman e já tenho tudo tratado com ele (para já só com ele). Se não reunir apoios trago-o sozinho a Coimbra para comentar o meu aquario e vamos dar uma volta pelo país os 4 (ele vai trazer a esposa para fazer companhia a minha)
> 
> Não tenho nada oficializado no forum, porque não gosto de me comprometer e depois de falhar. Uma coisa é certa, já tenho a confirmação da parte dele que estará por cá dia 9 de Setembro (talvez uns dias antes, para darmos uma volta, mas essa data fica secreta - para já).


Fico contente por saber que tão ilustre pessoa nos poderá visitar! Parabéns a ti por teres conseguido garantir isso. Não me parece que não consigas reunir apoios para suportar os custos de trazer e ter cá por uns dias, nem tão pouco para o teres a dar uma palestra em alguma sala do país.




> Eu pago para o ouvir. Se arranjar 20 ou 30 membros dispostos ao mesmo, será mais fácil.


Eu também!!! Mas não me parece que seja essa postura mais correcta! Já uma vez te alertei para esse tipo de comportamentos que apenas afastam as pessoas de participarem activamente. Tiveste um exemplo claro na Batalha. Não é assim que vais conseguir ter alguns Membros mais entusiastas ao teu lado a ajudar-te. Com isso não consegues criar nos Membros uma sensação de pertença, de entusiasmo com algo único.




> Todas as iniciativas (Cartão REEFFORUM, Donativos, Publicidade, etc...) serão para ajudar a patrocinar a vinda dele ou outros (que tambem já iniciei contactos) mas que tenho as minhas limitações, e não me irei compromenter pessoalmente como fiz com o Eric, se os membros apenas aplaudirem. Por mais palmas que batamos todos por cá eles não ouvem nada do outro lado..


Deixo-te uma pergunta - já pensaste em juntares-te com 3 ou 4 pessoas e fazeres as coisas em conjunto? Não quereres ser TU a fazer tudo? Partilhas-te esses contactos com mais alguém? Posso estar enganado, mas penso que não...

Espero que entendas que as minhas palavras são apenas de incentivo. São uma tentativa de te abrir os olhos para uma realidade que infelizmente poucos conseguem discernir. Penso que não estarás habituado a trabalhar em equipa, pois se assim fosse não terias esse tipo de postura.

Um abraço sincero de boa sorte,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo Diogo

Estes projectos não nascem de um dia para o outro.

O assunto tem sido divulgado e debatido na nossa área de administração.

Não acho que fosse correcto estar a divulga-lo publicamente a todos os membros sem haver nada de concreto, criando eventualmente falsas expectativas.




> Não me parece que não consigas reunir apoios para suportar os custos de trazer e ter cá por uns dias, nem tão pouco para o teres a dar uma palestra em alguma sala do país.


Se vai ser palestra ou dialogo, não sei. Se vai haver muita gente...tambem não. Uma coisa posso garantir.

O Eric Borneman vai estar cá dia 9 de Setembro. Quantos o vão ouvir é que é a questão. Uma coisa penso ser certa. Vão ser mesmo só os interessados.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Se vai ser palestra ou dialogo, não sei. Se vai haver muita gente...tambem não. Uma coisa posso garantir.
> 
> O Eric Borneman vai estar cá dia 9 de Setembro. Quantos o vão ouvir é que é a questão. Uma coisa penso ser certa. Vão ser mesmo só os interessados.


Desisto!!! Não vou bater mais nesta tecla! Parece que de facto não entendes...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Porque mais do que palavras sobre a forma, vale a substância, já efectuei a minha contribuição (pecuniária) para o evento. 
Não se acanhem e façam a vossa também.

Continuo disponível, como salientei em tempo e local próprios, para ajudar na organização do evento, assim tal ajuda seja considerada útil.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

Após a colocação do nosso evento hoje mesmo durante a tarde o valor dos donativos dos membros já fez o seu efeito.

Passo a actualizar o saldo actual: 

220.78 por Paypal
205.00 por transferência bancária
_______
*425.78* 

*A todos os que contribuiram o nosso muito obrigado *

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Fico feliz. É um começo. Vale a pena agitar as águas. 
Agora passo a pedir mais um favor - ao Juca para aceitar a colaboração do Diogo para falar com a malta do oceanário, para que se possa lá realizar o evento de borla, e ao Diogo para colaborar neste  meu pedido em nome da aquariofilia nacional . É preciso lata, não é ! :SbSourire2: 

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Rui, companheiro

O Diogo é um membro de pleno direito em REEFFORUM, querendo e podendo ajudar é gratificante para nós e bom para a aquariofilia em geral.

O bom mesmo seria uma massiva participação da grande maioria dos nossos membros. Todos podem dar um contributo util ao nosso hobby, ou apoiando financeiramente a iniciativa, ou desenvolvendo contactos pelas pessoas mais conhecidas e pertencentes ao meio.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Gostaria apenas de recordar que se metade dos membros deste Forum fizesse um donativo simbolico de 5  teríamos assegurados 5000 . A sala poderá ser conseguida de borla com humildade, conhecimentos e espírito de entreajuda. A partir daí o evento poderia ser o que todos nós desejamos.
Vale a pena pensar nisto!
Cump.
Rui

----------


## João M Monteiro

Exactamente.
5 a cada não custa muito, com certeza. Vamos a isso !!

Júlio,
Já agora, por curiosidade, os 425 já angariados repartem-se em quantos donativos (quantos membros)?

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Off-topic



> Vale a pena pensar nisto!


Mandas a ouvir muita RFM...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Luis Delgado

A ideia da realização do evento no Oceanário é excelente  :Pracima:  e podia-se tentar obter a ajuda deles para divulgar o evento. Por outro lado, se se conseguisse trazer mais alguém para juntar à festa, e fazer umas press-releases para os jornais, ajudava-se a divulgar o mesmo.

Estou certo, inclusivé que poderiam surgir umas entrevistas nalguns jornais de grande circulação.

Será que o Anthony Calfo não tem um bocadinho para dar cá um salto ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Júlio,
> Já agora, por curiosidade, os 425 já angariados repartem-se em quantos donativos (quantos membros)?


Poucos...bem poucos.

Informo que em apenas 3 membros reunimos 370

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   
Todos os membros que ja contribuiram estão devidamente identificados com o logo de apoiantes.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Será que o Anthony Calfo não tem um bocadinho para dar cá um salto ?


Olá Luis

Está a haver uns pequenos obstáculos a vinda dele. Continuo a espera de nova resposta dele.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Poucos...bem poucos.
> 
> Informo que em apenas 3 membros reunimos 370


Pois, calculei... Daí a minha mensagem.

Vamos lá contribuir. 5 ou 10 não arrasam o orçamento.

Dividido por todos, consegue-se fazer alguma coisa de jeito; se tocar só a alguns, nem com muito esforço. E ele está a ser feito.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Realmente, é como o Rui diz...  :Admirado:  

Acho que, apesar de haver naturalmente uns membros com mais possibilidades económicas do que outros, a questão aqui não é falta de dinheiro (por 5 ou 10 ? Devia era até ser mais...), mas sim de cariz cultural.

A maior parte de nós é capaz de dar rios de dinheiro em equipamentos, deslocações, peixes e corais, mas dar 5 ou 10 euros para eventos que enriqueçam a aquriofilia nacional? - tá quieto !!! É a mentalidade típica dos Portugueses.

Todavia, acho que é importante não nos esquecermos que esses pequenos investimentos individuais contribuem para um mercado de aquariofilia melhor de que todos vamos beneficiar.

Naturalmente que cada um é livre de decidir como deve agir, agora, era importante que não nos esquecessemos do que o Reefforum (suportando o JUca os custos todos da plataforma tecnológica, pois de borla é que não fica...) tem feito pelos seus membros.

Não era má ideia cada um de nós pensar quanto é que o serviço prestado pelo Reefforum tem para cada um - sinceramente, acho que, para a maioria, está muitas magnitudes acima dos 5 ou 10 euros... Porque andar por aqui a perguntar aprende-se muito e permite poupar muitos eurozinhos e muitas asneiras... já para não falar em tantas outras coisas igualmente importantes (amizades, camaradagem, etc.). Não é que queira levar as coisas propriamente neste sentido, porque é bom poder continuar a ter coisas gratuitas ( :SbSourire19:  ), mas acho que ajuda a percebermos a ridicularia dos 5 ou 10 euros...  :SbRiche:  

Acho que agora é altura de devolver uma parte infinitezimal desse ganho. Custa assim tanto? Pela quantia é que não é de certeza...  :yb668:  

Não interpretem as minhas palavras como uma chazada ou como alguma lição de moral para ninguém. É apenas o meu desabafo ...  :Whistle:  

...porque cada um é livre que fazer como bem entender e respeitar isso deve estar acima da vontade de qualquer evento que se queira fazer.  :SbSourire:  

Por outro lado, também sou de opinião que para que as coisas se façam como deve ser têm de ser bem planeadas previamente para ver as possíveis fontes de receita e quais os meios a mobilizar. pois esperar só pelas contribuições individuais dos membros não nos levará a lado nenhum, pelo menos no âmbito de um evento de participação pública.

Se o caminho for o de realização de um evento público, então acho que faria sentido, avançar já com pré-inscrições (preço definido para entrar) para ver quantos interessados há e era importante perceber qual o número mínimo de participantes para viabilizar economicamente o evento.

Por outro lado, apesar de haver aldrabões e ganaciosos na aquariofilia, como em todos os sectores de actividade, felizmente que também existem excelentes profissionais, pessoas sérias e óptimas lojas (muitas cada vez melhores). Por isso, considero vantajoso para todos que haja patrocínios do evento por algumas lojas e/ou marcas. Afinal isso é uma prática de mercado perfeitamente normal e sem as lojas e sem as marcas, não temos aquariofilia. Poderia até fazer sentido ter uma zona de presença física dos patrocinadores para contactos com potenciais clientes e o próprio público.

Acho que também seria útil incorporar no evento acções de sensibilização e de iniciação para o público menos preparado (p.e., como iniciar na aquariofilia de água salgada, e outros mais espécíficos: que peixes comprar e outro de iniciação aos corais, etc... - O Eric Borneman ficaria, p.e., com a apresentação final para ter a sala cheia e terminar com chave de ouro.

Enfim, são apenas algumas ideias, discutíveis naturalmente, mas são a minha forma de contribuir, como posso.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Agora passo a pedir mais um favor - ao Juca para aceitar a colaboração do Diogo para falar com a malta do oceanário, para que se possa lá realizar o evento de borla, e ao Diogo para colaborar neste  meu pedido em nome da aquariofilia nacional.





> O Diogo é um membro de pleno direito em REEFFORUM, querendo e podendo ajudar é gratificante para nós e bom para a aquariofilia em geral.


Parece que custa muito ao nosso amigo Juca pedir ajuda!  :yb665:   :yb665:  Ainda que não entenda a razão de tal atitude, vou falar com o Director do Oceanário para ver a abertura deste, à realização deste Evento.

É preciso que fique claro que vou tentar abrir portas e que não me quero envolver na realização do Evento. Faço os primeiro contactos e depois alguém terá que fazer o seguimento. Que fique claro que esta situação tem apenas a ver com o facto de não ter disponibilidade para fazer algo em condições. A realização de um Evento deste requer muita disponibilidade para efectuar contactos, arranjar patrocínios e gerir tudo, para que no dia D tudo esteja em condições. Só entro em desafios, onde tenho a certeza de poder dar o meu máximo e estar à altura das espectativas! Não é o caso, por diversas situações do foro pessoal.

Ainda sem o contacto estabelecido deixo-Vos algumas realidades observadas aquando da realização do Evento do Fórum de Aquariofilia...

O Oceanário cobrará a cada participante o equivalente a uma visita ao Oceanário, esse valor deverá ser refletido na inscrição. As visitas aos Bastidores, caso seja interessante incluir, são cobradas à parte, uma vez que são feitas e geridas por entidade autónoma.

O Oceanário não tem cadeiras - graças à ajuda de um Membro do Aquariofilia.net, conseguimos que nos emprestassem 500 cadeiras do Pavilhão Paz e Amizade em Loures. No entanto foi necessário transportar essas mesmas cadeiras.

O Oceanário não tem meios audiovisuais - será necessário, depois de verificadas as necessidades, arranjar quem os forneça. Na altura uma empresa que trabalhava para a SAP (onde o João Branquinho trabalha) fez-nos um preço de "amigos"!

O Oceanário não tem quaisquer suportes (mesas e afins) que permitam a colocação de aquários e ou stands.

O Oceanário tem água!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  No entanto a água salgada terá que ser solicitada com bastante antecedência.


Penso que um Evento deste género só poderá ser feito e implementado se existir uma Organização. Assim, os apelos de contactos feitos pelo Juca a Norte e Sul do País, não são, na minha opinião a melhor forma de credibilizar um Evento desta natureza. A melhor solução é criar uma apresentação do Evento com as contrapartidas bem definidas para cada patrocinador. Penso também que devem ser contactados os distribuidores e não só os logistas (afinal são estes que abastecem as nossas lojas e terão à partida maior disponibilidade financeira).

Neste últimos pontos poderei dar um contributo na formulação de esboços.

Por último deixo-Vos duas fotos que penso ilustrarem bem alguns dos pontos acima.



a sala preparada para receber os oradores



e a zona dos patrocinadores (na sala anexa, também disponibilizada pelo Oceanário), num total de 18 entre Major Sponsors, Sponsors e apoios.



Aguardo um feedback do Juca para avançar com alguns destes pontos. 

Um abraço,
Diogo

Nota - quanto às contribuições, e depois de ler o post do Luis, devo dizer que concordo em absoluto com ele! Já passei pelo mesmo que o Juca está a passar e de facto é muito ingrato vermos, da parte daqueles que tentamos ajudar de uma forma gratuita e desinteressada, um completo desinteresse quando algo é pedido! Posto isto, já fiz o meu donativo... e não dei 5 euros!!!

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Luís Delgado, grande intervenção, o que aliás não admira tendo em vista a tua maneira de estar na aquariofilia e nos Forúns. 
Diogo tu estás presente sempre que o Hobby te chama!
Agora só falta os membros contribuirem para poderem vir a dizer - " eu também estive lá! " 
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

Actualização de saldo  :HaEbouriffe:  : *479€*


Companheiro Diogo.

Estás equivocado. Se me conhecesses bem irias com facilidade entender o quanto me custaria, a ti ou fosse a quem fosse pedir ajuda para mim próprio.

Não sou eu que preciso. Somos todos que precisamos. É o marasmo em que vivemos a olhar cada um para o seu umbigo, que nos impede de ver que juntos todos podemos fazer qualquer coisa. Sozinhos, cada um a puxar para o seu lado não fazemos nem se consegue fazer nada.

Como não é para mim, não tenho problema algum em pedir ajuda a ti ou aos quase 2000 membros que desfrutam deste forum gratuitamente.

Devo confessar que o que gostaria desde a primeira hora ter já ouvido de ti e de outros membros era a vontade expressa em ajudar sem que tenha de declaradamente pedir por favor. Peço desculpa mas isso não consigo. Não por ser contigo, mas sim pela minha maneira de ser.

Posso garantir a todos que qualquer que fosse a iniciativa que fosse promovida ligada a fosse ao que fosse que eu gostasse e me sinta integrado eu proprio assumiria desde a primeira hora o apoio que me fosse possivel. 

Mais digo. Sentiria vergonha e incomodo comigo e com os outros, só pelo facto de não ter participado. Mas enfim. São formas de ser e de estar na vida.

Reconheço que o Oceanário como diz o Rui pode ser uma excelente escolha (quem o não reconhece) mas ir a procura de cadeiras, sistemas de som, sistemas de video e dodas as demarches necessárias, são coisas que eu tenho algum receio de estar a meter pessoalmente.

Como posso eu pedir-te que intrecedas para a obtenção do espaço se não tiver pessoas no terreno aí mesmo em Lisboa que se venham a encarregar de toda essa lojistica?

Eu acredito que o faças de boa vontade e que mais não faças por não poderes. Não é essa a questão. Eu é que para te pedir para intrecederes por nós junto de alguem da organização do Oceanário, preciso de saber préviamente com que, com quem, e de que forma pode alguem ajudar em tudo o que vai ser necessário de lojistica.

Penso que concordarás, que, eu falar contigo e tu falares com alguem lá dentro é o mais fácil. O mais dificil é organizar depois toda a lojistica.

Por mim, já destes uma ajuda IMPORTANTE. Disseste-nos o que possivelmente teria de ser necessário mesmo que eles nos dissessem que sim. Coisas que por exemplo, não me passava pela cabeça, que essa bosta não ter auditório, cadeiras, sistema de som nem um projector.

Sou um homem de negocios, a aquariofilia é um hobby para mim. Não me atiro para uma coisa, a espera de proventura alguem depois vai arranjar cadeiras. Alguem porventura vai tratar do som. Alguem porventura depois vai tratar das coisas.

Tenho de saber com o que conto para avançar para um projecto, e esse projecto só tem o comprimento da minha perna.

Antes de fazeres o contacto, que desde já agradeço a tua predisposição para isso, tenho de saber com o que posso contar.

Tenho visto ao longo dos tempos pipas de dinheiro mal gasto na concepção de sistemas e compras de artigos, que 5 minutos de leitura de alguns dos nossos tópicos bastavam para poupar dezenhas, se não centenas de euros a vários membros, muitos deles curiosamente reincidentes nos mesmos erros sempre.

Muitos dos aquarios que vejo e por vezes analizo têm um sintoma comum a maioria deles "STRESS", não dos aquarios. Dos donos dos aquarios.

Espero que não venham a surgir más intrepertações de palavras escritas que por vezes não reprecutem com fidelidade ideias e sentimentos, muitas das vezes feridos, por quem vê tantas vezes queixas de que nada se faz, mas que tambem ninguem nada quer fazer.

O quanto não era agradável e confortante numa altura destas ser apenas o simples membro de um forum e orgulhosamente poder dizer " Eu ja dei os meus 5€"

Mais uma vez, obrigado Diogo pela tua disponibilidade. Se observarmos todos iniciativas, certamente que irei entrar em contacto contigo.

Rui. Sei o quanto estás a trocer para que tudo corra bem e para que se faça um Grande evento. Não precisas me o dizer, sabemos bem que tambem foste picado pelo VIRUS   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Estás equivocado. Se me conhecesses bem irias com facilidade entender o quanto me custaria, a ti ou fosse a quem fosse pedir ajuda para mim próprio.


Não consigo entender isso! Se não consegues fazer tudo, por que raio não hás de pedir ajuda a outrem????!!! O Evento do Aquariofilia só foi possível colocar de pé, porque eu, o João e o Domingos tivemos a humildade de pedir ajuda. Fomos nós que fizémos a maior parte, com sacrificios pessoais, desde 1 semana de férias a muitas madrugadas perdidas, mas sem a ajuda de todos os outros talvez não tivesse sido possível fazê-lo.




> Não sou eu que preciso. Somos todos que precisamos. É o marasmo em que vivemos a olhar cada um para o seu umbigo, que nos impede de ver que juntos todos podemos fazer qualquer coisa. Sozinhos, cada um a puxar para o seu lado não fazemos nem se consegue fazer nada.


É precisamente isso que estou a dizer - tens que pedir ajuda. Alguém tem que comandar as tropas. Saberá tão bem como eu que a maioria, se não for "mandado" não faz...




> Devo confessar que o que gostaria desde a primeira hora ter já ouvido de ti e de outros membros era a vontade expressa em ajudar sem que tenha de declaradamente pedir por favor. Peço desculpa mas isso não consigo. Não por ser contigo, mas sim pela minha maneira de ser.


Não ouviste o meu apoio desde o início, porque quis ver como condizias as coisas! Estou disposto a ajudar-te agora como estava no início, apenas quis aguardar para ver como tudo corria. Como te disse permite-me discordar da maneira como conduziste as coisas. Ainda vamos a tempo de fazer algo bem feito!




> Reconheço que o Oceanário como diz o Rui pode ser uma excelente escolha (quem o não reconhece) mas ir a procura de cadeiras, sistemas de som, sistemas de video e dodas as demarches necessárias, são coisas que eu tenho algum receio de estar a meter pessoalmente.
> 
> Como posso eu pedir-te que intrecedas para a obtenção do espaço se não tiver pessoas no terreno aí mesmo em Lisboa que se venham a encarregar de toda essa lojistica?


Arranjar a logistica não custa assim tanto e se são umas míseras cadeiras e um aparelho de som que te travam, então nem eu quero meter-me contigo em algo como isto!!! Vamos mas é arregaçar as mangas e arranjar pessoas para ajudar. Já todos sabem o que é preciso - fico à espera de sugestões de como as arranjar.

Eu sei como fazê-lo e consigo resolver, mas como te disse, não me quero envolver nesse processo. Darei a ajuda necessária a quem se responsabilizar por cada um dos componentes da logistica. 

Como é óbvio há bastantes mais coisas que são necessárias, e de momento recordo-me de duas:

1 - mangueira de 50 metros - que permitirá encher eventuais aquários quer na zona de palestras, quer na zona dos patrocinadores (a mangueira utilizada no Evento do Aquariofilia está me minha posse, por isso poderá ser usada)

2 - extenções e material elétrico - não há no Oceanário qualquer tipo deste material, pelo que tudo terá que ser adquirido.





> Eu acredito que o faças de boa vontade e que mais não faças por não poderes. Não é essa a questão. Eu é que para te pedir para intrecederes por nós junto de alguem da organização do Oceanário, preciso de saber préviamente com que, com quem, e de que forma pode alguem ajudar em tudo o que vai ser necessário de lojistica.


Vamos a isso então!!! Quem se chega à frente e se compromete perante esta comunidade? 




> O quanto não era agradável e confortante numa altura destas ser apenas o simples membro de um forum e orgulhosamente poder dizer " Eu ja dei os meus 5€"


Pois meu caro... isso é ilusão! Acredita que eu podia dizer isso, mas tal como tu, não me sentiria bem comigo mesmo! Se o Rui lançou o desafio, foi porque me conhece bem e sabe que jamais iria dizer não!!!




> Mais uma vez, obrigado Diogo pela tua disponibilidade. Se observarmos todos iniciativas, certamente que irei entrar em contacto contigo..


Vais concerteza, porque eu apesar de todas as contrariedades, ainda acredito que há pessoal empreendedor em Portugal!

Um abraço,
Diogo

PS - essa cena do "companheiro" é um bocado abichanado!!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  (não resisti!!!!)

----------


## Julio Macieira

Está na moda companheiro..está na moda.

Não te admires de em breve ser obrigatório no BI, já faltou mais  :yb624:

----------


## João Castelo

> Acho que, apesar de haver naturalmente uns membros com mais possibilidades económicas do que outros, a questão aqui não é falta de dinheiro (por 5 ou 10 €? Devia era até ser mais...), mas sim de cariz cultural.
> 
> A maior parte de nós é capaz de dar rios de dinheiro em equipamentos, deslocações, peixes e corais, mas dar 5 ou 10 euros para eventos que enriqueçam a aquriofilia nacional? - tá quieto !!! É a mentalidade típica dos Portugueses.
> 
> Naturalmente que cada um é livre de decidir como deve agir, agora, era importante que não nos esquecessemos do que o Reefforum (suportando o JUca os custos todos da plataforma tecnológica, pois de borla é que não fica...) tem feito pelos seus membros.
> 
> Não era má ideia cada um de nós pensar quanto é que o serviço prestado pelo Reefforum tem para cada um - sinceramente, acho que, para a maioria, está muitas magnitudes acima dos 5 ou 10 euros... Porque andar por aqui a perguntar aprende-se muito e permite poupar muitos eurozinhos e muitas asneiras... já para não falar em tantas outras coisas igualmente importantes (amizades, camaradagem, etc.). Não é que queira levar as coisas propriamente neste sentido, porque é bom poder continuar a ter coisas gratuitas ( ), mas acho que ajuda a percebermos a ridicularia dos 5 ou 10 euros...  
> 
> Acho que agora é altura de devolver uma parte infinitezimal desse ganho. Custa assim tanto? Pela quantia é que não é de certeza...


Sábias palavras as do Luis Delgado. 

Não tenho nada  acrescentar .

A titulo de curiosidade, vejam o que se passa nas votações :


Vêr Resultados: Quanto gastas (em média) no teu aquário por mês?  

                            Percentagem 

No máximo 10€                             8.33% 
entre 10 a 25€                       13.54% 
entre 25 a 40€    13.54% 
entre 40 a 60€                            12.50% 
entre 60 a 80€                            10.42% 
entre 80 a 100€                         17.71% 
entre 100 a 150€                          9.38% 
Mais de 150€                             14.58% 

Votantes: 96.  

Eu já dei um pequeno donativo ( o que me foi  possivel dar ) , mas ao reflectir sobre tudo isto conclui que irei fazer mais um esforço e contribuir novamente,embora , de novo, um pequeno contributo, mas o que me é possivel dar.

Estou a colaborar com todos nós mas também comigo, pois também tiro grandes beneficios deste grande ensinamento.

Contribuam também. Isto existe para todos nós.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Nunca é de mais elogiar a vontade expressa dos membros para termos um evento no nosso país.

Para quem tiver duvidas acerca do dinamismo da comunidade aquariofilsta e da vontade expressa em termos um evento com pessoas reconhecidamente conhecedoras do hobby, aqui ficam os numeros para meditar


*13* membros já contribuiram com donativo para ajudar esse evento.

Fica o numero para reflexão

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Eu vou deixar o meu pequeno comentario....eu já desde o ano passado na Batalha,em que vi o Julio sentado horas a fio numa cadeira sem ter praticamente tempo nenhum para ir comer uma sandes e beber algo e praticamente sem companhia ,que me ofereçi para ajudar no que quer que fosse,e em qualquer iniçiativa,que se fisse-se de futuro porque na altura muitos se ofereçeram mas muitos poucos fizeram algo ou estiveram presentes,eu tambem nao ajudei em nada pois nem sabia que nao estava lá ninguem para ajudar,nem me foi feito qualquer convite  :yb665:   :yb665:  apenas quando cheguei a batalha vi o  cenario e fiquei lá umas horitas ao pé do Julio...só a fazer companhia e a trocarmos uns dedos de conversa.Ajuda esta  que este ano pelos vistos foi esqueçida...... :Admirado:  
Este ano espero que todos os companheiros e membros do REFFfORUM realmente se juntem  e façam a festa que todos nós queremos que se faça :Pracima:  
Se o Julio quizer contar comigo no que quer que seja desde que possa,novamente ofereço a minha ajuda  :yb665:  (vamos ver se pega)

----------


## Julio Macieira

Paulo, Paulito  :Coradoeolhos:  

Eu sei, que tu sabes que eu sei, que já estás a a ajudar  :yb665:  

Temos é de concretizar o que tu sabes que eu sei  :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Julio,Julio.....
Já esperava uma resposta filosofica......... :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Talvez fosse interessante mais alguém saber!!!... De preferência alguém que faça alguma coisa acontecer....

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Desculpem só estar a escrever agora e não fazer quotes aos comentários anteriores, mas sinceramente estou no Porto em trabalho ainda a estas horas e aproveito enquanto uns quantos servidores fazem umas actualizações para escrever.

Em relação ao contributo estou de acordo em quase tudo o que já foi dito. Eu próprio tenho intenção de depositar algum dinheiro. Simplesmente a vida não é fácil. Tenho o nib do reefforum na minha carteira à mais de 15 dias mas da mesma maneira que ainda não paguei contas de telefone, cabo, etc ... também não fiz a minha contribuição.

O que quero dizer basicamente é: Tenham um pouco de calma antes de começar a julgar todos os utilizadores deste excelente fórum. 

Para além de contribuir com um donativo (e note-se já o ia fazer antes da arrancada deste evento) estou disposto a pagar uma entrada ou inscrição para o evento.

Eu não tenho toda a disponibilidade que quero (infelizmente) mas como tenho a minha mulher desempregada  :yb620:  não devo ter muitos problemas em reservar uma semana de férias para ajudar no que for preciso.

Já no evento da batalha ofereci a minha ajuda ao Júlio Macieira que infelizmente não conheço. O que é facto é que chegou a altura do evento e não houve pedido de ajuda ao que associei o facto de: se calhar não foi mesmo preciso. Foi pena. nessa altura tinha mais disponibilidade que a actual.

Júlio, Espero que não seja esquecido neste momento o facto de ter oferecido a minha ajuda. Sempre que for preciso estarei cá para o que der e vier e para o que a minha vida profissional o permitir.

No entanto e no meio disto tudo tenho uma relação de amizade grande com uma das maiores, se não a maior firma em Portugal responsável pela maior parte dos cinemas instalados no nosso burgo.

Agradeço que se proponha rapidamente um programa para o evento que acredito que falando com a dita empresa e havendo alguma cobertura de imprensa se consiga senão o patrocínio pela implementação de sistema de som, imagem e electricidade pelo menos um preço muito atractivo para o evento. Entretanto como tenho que lá ir para a semana que vem posso falar-lhe disto e saber o que é que ele está disposto a fazer. Se bem o conheço a primeira coisa que me vai pedir é um plano do evento por isso o meu pedido para que se faça o mais breve possível. 

Mais uma vez Júlio, eu não tenho conhecimento nem experiência na realização de eventos mas estou disponível para o que fôr preciso.

Trabalho na HP e penso poder ter alguma flexibilidade com dois amigos meus na área de design poder fazer por exemplo os ingressos, cartazes promocionais para colocação nas lojas aderentes, etc ...

Eu sou um pouco como o Júlio e percebo quando ele diz que não era capaz de pedir ajuda para ele próprio, mas livra eu já me ofereci. (até me obrigam a falar mal  :yb624: ) 

Nem que tenha que ir um dia a Coimbra (no FDS) para nos conhecermos, sentarmos e discutirmos um pouco o evento estou disponível. Basta avisares com uns dias de antecedência (há que convencer a "esponja"). OK?????????


Um abraço e espero que este comentário não caia em saco roto. 

De resto Júlio só te posso dizer isto  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Rui Manuel Gaspar

----------


## Julio Macieira

Amigo e companheiro (de hobby) Rui

Acabaste de dar dados concretos de uma possivel muito bem-vinda ajuda.

PUBLICIDADE

Nem só dinheiro é o que precisamos, e acredito que muitos dos membros possam ajudar sem ter de ser precisamente com dinheiro.




> Agradeço que se proponha rapidamente um programa para o evento que acredito que falando com a dita empresa e havendo alguma cobertura de imprensa se consiga senão o patrocínio pela implementação de sistema de som, imagem e electricidade pelo menos um preço muito atractivo para o evento. Entretanto como tenho que lá ir para a semana que vem posso falar-lhe disto e saber o que é que ele está disposto a fazer. Se bem o conheço a primeira coisa que me vai pedir é um plano do evento por isso o meu pedido para que se faça o mais breve possível.


Penso que o essencial da questão para a programação de um evento é os contactos e confirmação do "convidados especiais" (oradores) e o local da sua realização. Isso, penso ser o principio básico para o projecto.

Assim que tiver confirmações concretas, será proposto um plano para apresentar a todos os apoiantes

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Já começo a ficar como o Diogo Lopes ...

Essa do companheiro é para me preocupar????  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Entretanto ontem na viagem do Porto para casa tive muito tempo para pensar e para além de ir falar com a empresa de som, vou falar também com o Director de Marketing da HP. Quem sabe? talvez a troco de uma banquinha com máquinas fotográficas e umas impressoras eles patrocinem o projecto.

Penso que desde que a malta apresente os logos das empresas na publicidade o resto é pecuniário.

Além disso a informação que o oceanário não tem auditório também poderá ser uma porta de entrada para a empresa de som pois esse é um dos seus principais negócios. A instalação de auditórios. Hummmm capaz de ser boa moeda de troca.

Para a semana enceto esses contactos e logo vemos o que é que eles dizem.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Júlio, 

Acabei agora de fazer o meu donativo que estava há muito planeado e não foi feito por falta de tempo.
Peço-te que não incluas o logo "Rf eu apoio" (vou apoiar sempre) pois como disse Alguém há 2000 anos "quando deres, dá de mão fechada para que ninguém veja" (mais ou menos isto não tenho aqui a Bíblia) e eu doei porque achei que devia.
Podes também contar comigo para ajudar no que for possível desde que eu saiba fazer e quando fazer.
Já agora fica a sugestão porque não se faz uma "quota" Anual; Trimestral; Mensal tipo assinatura em que determinados tópicos só estariam acessíveis a subscritores

----------


## João Castelo

> Ainda sem o contacto estabelecido deixo-Vos algumas realidades observadas aquando da realização do Evento do Fórum de Aquariofilia...
> 
> O Oceanário cobrará a cada participante o equivalente a uma visita ao Oceanário, esse valor deverá ser refletido na inscrição. As visitas aos Bastidores, caso seja interessante incluir, são cobradas à parte, uma vez que são feitas e geridas por entidade autónoma.
> 
> O Oceanário não tem cadeiras - graças à ajuda de um Membro do Aquariofilia.net, conseguimos que nos emprestassem 500 cadeiras do Pavilhão Paz e Amizade em Loures. No entanto foi necessário transportar essas mesmas cadeiras.
> 
> O Oceanário não tem meios audiovisuais - será necessário, depois de verificadas as necessidades, arranjar quem os forneça. Na altura uma empresa que trabalhava para a SAP (onde o João Branquinho trabalha) fez-nos um preço de "amigos"!
> 
> O Oceanário não tem quaisquer suportes (mesas e afins) que permitam a colocação de aquários e ou stands.
> ...


Correndo o risco de estar a dizer baboseiras pois discuto o que não sei, que me perdoem todos os membros .

Não tenho experiencia nesta área mas não posso deixer de observar o seguinte :

Parece-me que o Oceanario cobra demasiado para as contrapartidas que dá.

Será que não existe outro local de igual dignidade que nos permita um bom evento com melhores contrapartidas para os membros e para o Reefforum ?

Pagar um dinheirão e ficar com um monte de preocupaçoes para tratar.

Se fosse possivel num outro sitio, por exemplo- Clube Naval de Lisboa, Associação Naval de Lisboa, Aquario Vasco da Gama, salas de conferencia de Hoteis, auditórios, zoo e outros ( nota - não sei que estas entidades/ clubes tem salas de conferencias ou auditórios. ).

Alugava-se a sala sem preocupaçoes de cadeiras ou mesas e com uma grande adesão ainda se conseguiam ganhos.

Uma outra vantagem é por exemplo num clube como a ANL ou CNL não só chegar-se  a acordo relativamente ao uso do auditório para este evento como também estabelecer uma relação de parceria proxima , incluindo a nossa intervenção ou presença em iniciativas futuras do Clube e vice versa.

É só uma ideia.

Por casmurrice vou tentar saber o que se passa por ai e em breve darei o feedbach.

Ir perguntando não ofende.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,




> :
> Parece-me que o Oceanario cobra demasiado para as contrapartidas que dá.
> 
> Será que não existe outro local de igual dignidade que nos permita um bom evento com melhores contrapartidas para os membros e para o Reefforum ?
> 
> Pagar um dinheirão e ficar com um monte de preocupaçoes para tratar.


As salas do Ocenário têm um valor de aluguer que ronda os 10000 euros por fim-de-semana. A ideia é que eles ofereçam o espaço, tal como aconteceu no Evento do Aquariofilia.net!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Castelo

> Olá João,
> 
> 
> 
> As salas do Ocenário têm um valor de aluguer que ronda os 10000 euros por fim-de-semana. A ideia é que  eles ofereçam o espaço,


 :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Uffa. Desconhecia.

Diogo, obrigado pela informação, não fazia a minima ideia.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Manuel Faria

Olá Júlio.
antes de mais parabéns pelo teu esforço e pelo que fazes por este Forum :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
gostava imenso de poder ajudar nesta realização quanto mais não fosse para conhecer membros deste Forum. como sabes, estou na Suiça, e nessa data não sei se vou poder estar aí. No entanto ajuda financeira  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  se me disseres como a posso enviar podes contar com ela ok?
abraço
M. Faria

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Manuel Faria

Que não seja por isso   :yb624:  

*Conta REEFFORUM

*Conta 2920 2620 0001

NIB 0007 0292 00026200001 78

IBAN PT50 0007 0292 0002 6200 0017 8

SWIFT/BICBESCPTPL

*Banco Espirito Santo*

----------


## João Cotter

Boas,

Parabéns ao Reefforum e ao Júlio por esta iniciativa. Se tudo se concretizar como desejado não tenho dúvidas que será um evento memorável.
Ofereço-me para dar a minha ajuda naquilo que me for possível.
Já tratei do meu pequeno contributo financeiro mas espero ajudar mais nas questões logísticas do evento.
Abraços,

----------


## António Mestre

Boa Noite.

Li atentamente o que à data foi exposto, logo não farei comentários pois as opiniões são diversas.
no entanto já tenho algo que me permite colaborar no evento, o NIB par fazer aminha modesta doação.
agora sobre o Evento:
sendo aminha area profissional, entre outras coisas, organizar e ajudar a organizar eventos, estou disponivel para poder ajudar, desde que é claro exista comunicação, ou exposição de ideias.
acho que saber que vamos contar com um especialista, já é valido e merece o meu donativo, mas vou poder estar com ele?, onde, em palestra, workshop?

depois em relação à calendarização dos preparativos como estamos?
já mandamos mails para jornais, refiro-me com especial interesse aos jornais distribuidos no metro e Fertagus?
de lata tiragem e facil aceitação de noticias, logo atrativos para, tendo garantido uma entrevista uma noticia, podermos convencer os possiveis patrocinadores da visibilidade do evento.
Logistica:
som , cadeiras etc.
a ParqueEXpo, ao lado do oceanário pode ceder alguma coisa que só utiliza para relizar expectaculos ou congressos, basta uma carta bem dirigida.
o som pode vir de uma empresa que patrocine o evento, na area da imagem ou multimédia.
grafismo e impressão de cartazes
uma ideia seria concurso de ideias aqui no forum, depois emviar para todos o print final para que se fotocopiasse a lazer e toca a distribuir.
outra ideia deixar a cargo da entidade bancária onde esta domicialiada a conta do RF o patrocinio disso, ate é dedutivel par eles...
mais uma dica, Julio, domingo dia 21 estarei em Coim bra num congresso do Conselho da Cidade, poderemos falar se entenderes ser util.
um abraço e participem
Mestre

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá António

Aguardamos a todo o intante as confirmações dadas pelos próprios Anthony Calfo  e Eric Borneman, já que o Gustavo Duarte já confirmou no forum a vinda.




> acho que saber que vamos contar com um especialista, já é valido e merece o meu donativo, mas vou poder estar com ele?, onde, em palestra, workshop?


Certamente que vais poder estar com eles. Aguardamos tambem em definitivo a confirmação do lugar onde iremos realizar a conferência com os nossos convidados.

Já temos uma empresa que nos está a tratar de toda a gráfica necessária ao evento. Dentro de mais uns tempos começará a distribuição publicitária.

Ainda não nos é possivel proceder a divulgação nos média ela falta esssencialmente do lugar onde se vai realizar. Para já estamos em contactos com o Zoológico de Lisboa,, para podermos usar o auditório deles, que já está equipado com audio e projectores de video.




> domingo dia 21 estarei em Coim bra num congresso do Conselho da Cidade, poderemos falar se entenderes ser util.


Certamente. Terei todo o prazer em dar 2 dedos de conversa contigo.
Basta que entres em contacto uns dias antes e marcamos um encontro por cá.

----------

